# Pub qui s'ouvre tout seul



## Guiga027 (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide.
Voilà depuis quelques semaines lorsque je vais sur internet j'ai des pages qui s'ouvrent toute seule avec pub ... Ou même quand je suis sur une page il y a des petites fenêtres qui s'ouvrent.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour arrêter tout ça ...

Quelques captures :

- Lorsque je suis sur mon compte Facebook j'ai une pub qui monte 







- Lorsque je suis sur google y a des pubs dessus 










- Plus des onglets qui s'ouvre tout seul ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2014)

multi mutii traité
plusieurs sujets par semaine , ca devient lassant

on resume

tu t'es pris un adware

eviter de telecharger n'importe où
et ne choisir que sites serieux (par exemple l'app store d'Apple) ou directement le site du developpeur
fuir les sites genre softonic , download.com et autres bouseries

desinstaller le ou les adwares
( ca aussi multitraité)
outil là ( ou methode manuelle)
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

note le developpeur ( de l'outil) a remarqué que certains adware empêchaient de charger son propre outil! depuis quelques jours
il va regler ca 
le developpeur met en place des contre mesures
en attendant tu peux acceder au telechargement direct de l'outil zigouilleur
(un dmg)


> In the meantime, for anyone affected by this problem, you can download AdwareMedic directly from here:
> 
> http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg


----------



## Guiga027 (4 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup 
C'est réglé !!!!!!


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2014)

Guiga027 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> C'est réglé !!!!!!



Alors, dans Outils de la discussion, passe ton message en RESOLU.


----------



## Guiga027 (4 Novembre 2014)

et voila  encore un grand merci


----------

